# 50 L / 13.2 gal Barrel



## markb1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

Hey everyone I have a question. I am thinking about adding a barrel to my collection. I am looking at the 50 liter barrel. I have a few questions.

1) How long can wine stay in a new barrel that size? Say the first wine being a heavy cab.

2) Am I able to go from kit wine to frozen wine pales? I belive you cant go the other way around.

Thanks!!!


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 8, 2015)

I think that size can go 3-6 months easily with a Cab Sauv etc. Once you put a wine that has been exposed to MLB you don't want to put any more kits through it, too risky IMHO. SO try and put as many kits through it first before you put any wines made from fresh grapes etc that have seen any MLB.


----------



## sdelli (Mar 8, 2015)

markb1983 said:


> Hey everyone I have a question. I am thinking about adding a barrel to my collection. I am looking at the 50 liter barrel. I have a few questions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have quite a few barrels.... Couple of this size as well. Barrel usage is progressive. On this size I start at 2 months first use... Then 4 months second use. Then 6 months third use. Then 1 year. 
Your second question.... You can go either way you like.... Just do not mix sorbate wine with mlf wine in the barrels!


----------



## markb1983 (Mar 9, 2015)

So if I never add the sorbate to my wine kits im good to go? As I understand as long as i dont intend on back sweetening it there is no reason to add the sorbate. Correct? 

What i intend to do is break in the barrel with kit wine. After say the second or third rotation, I will start using fresh juice or frozen pails.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 9, 2015)

If you decide to do MLF on any of those juice pails etc. you don't want to add a kit wine to the barrel ever gain as well.


----------



## markb1983 (Mar 9, 2015)

Can you give me a readers digest version of MLF? I read articles on here but its not exactly clears as to what it is.


----------



## LittleBearGameFarm (Mar 9, 2015)

A bacteria that converts malic acid to lactic acid, a softer acid on the palette. 

If it is added to a wine that has been stabilized with sorbate, you could get off flavors. This is why you don't want to add a kit wine or stabilized wine to a barrel that has had an MLF wine in it.


----------

